# Glock 40 upgrades



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 13, 2017)

I have decided to hunt this year, pistol only. I have been bow only for 7 years with the exception of one pistol kill last season. I broke my back 5 weeks ago on a dirtbike and can not pull a bow. I have to wear a body brace until December. I have no desire to hunt with a rifle. So, I know very little about handgun upgrades. I plan to buy a glock 40, 10mm. I have access to a handloader, my son's, just upstairs.  i would like to set it up for hunting. I know I need a quality trigger and likely optic type sights. Recommendations for upgrades? Any thoughts appreciated


----------



## one hogman (Sep 13, 2017)

Not much needed on that gun but a good red dot reflex site, maybe a 3&1/2 pound trigger you can find install info on youtube,and get the parts online, I would look hard at the Underwood ammo, it is plenty hot unless you are just dying to reload, you would need a good taper crimp dye for that caliber, I have a G20 with a Burris fast fire II reflex red dot, it should do all you need. good luck, I hope you get to shoot one with it.


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 14, 2017)

You will love 10 mm I have two g 20's and a STI perfect ten as well been carrying a 10 mm for a Duty gun since glock came out with the G 20, sorry to here about your dirt bike crash, I have been racing them most of my life now I just trail ride figured I quit since I'm to old to get seriously hurt I ride a KTM 500 EXCF


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 14, 2017)

Love mine, although the trigger could definitely use some work but I haven't gotten around to it. I put a Vortex Venom on it


----------



## Lilly001 (Sep 14, 2017)

Just remember the 10mm will limit you to about 50 yards +/-. It is roughly a real hot .357 mag. and it looses legs after that IMHO.
If you want more range a 44 mag in a revolver with some kind of optics would serve you well.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 15, 2017)

I think my abilities limit me to 50 yards anyway lol, I've tried shooting mine at 100 yards a couple times and have one heck of a time holding it still enough...I can keep it within a 6" circle at 50..push it out to 100 and I'm all over the place.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 15, 2017)

I will test shoot it to see what my potential range is, but I'm thinking all I care about is up to 30 yards. I'll be videoing so farther than this makes terrible footage.


----------



## Lilly001 (Sep 15, 2017)

I would also read up on jacketed vs HCL vs Hollowpoint.
I had a friend shoot one last year at about 40 yards with a 180 grain gold dot jacketed hollowpoint. Good blood to start but we trailed in thick stuff for a couple hundred yards and lost the trail. He is usually a good shot and has harvested other deer with a handgun so I believe him when he said it was a good hit. And we waited a couple hours before tracking.
I've since read that many hollow points at for the 10 mm tend to open to quick and inhibit penetration. Maybe they are actually designed for 40 S&W velocities?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 15, 2017)

I am a big believer that the trigger is very important for a handgun that is aimed. I would like shared  info on trigger options


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 18, 2017)

The problem with a lot of jacketed hollowpoint load is they are designed for self defense, so therefore designed to not over penetrate...which makes sense if you're stopping a bad  guy and don't want to hit something or someone that's behind that bad guy. For hunting purposes you need a bullet designed for maximum damage that will hold up to hitting bone or muscle and still penetrate through the vitals.


----------



## leftystar (Oct 5, 2017)

check out buffalo bore ammo they seem to have good stuff their usually have hotter loads.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 5, 2017)

leftystar said:


> check out buffalo bore ammo they seem to have good stuff their usually have hotter loads.


was planning to handload..... however, i may run out of extra time and end up buying ammo, so thanks, I'll check it out. So far, my glock 40 is put back with a deposit, waiting on permit. Strange, this permit is taking much longer than any before


----------



## tdw3684 (Oct 6, 2017)

Check out Beartooth Bullets.  The 200 grain FN GC  is a good bullet for deer with plenty of penetration.


----------



## TomC (Oct 15, 2017)

Underwood ammo and replace the stock barrel with a KKM 6"


----------



## B. White (Oct 15, 2017)

Acme bullet makes some in 200 gr that shoot good out of my 1911, better than anything else I've loaded or bought so far. 13.25 per hundred.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Oct 16, 2017)

Another vote for underwood ammo. I shoot the 180 grn XTPs


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 16, 2017)

Buddy did, new springs. New rod, new trigger new barrel. He took every part out and used a dremel An polished every piece. He did mepro sights. And ordered a Burris fast fire 3.

I've seen this gun shoot Underwood into 1in groups at 40yds off sandbags.

His gun would tumble the big double tap gascheck bullets. But the 180gr xtp were his guns sweet spot.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 20, 2017)

For this year, it has a ZEV trigger, extended slide release, extended take down, and Vortec Venom 3 mil red dot. It shoots where you want it to go without trying. i think the trigger made the biggest difference in confidence without puuuuuuullllliiiinnnng the trigger. I just put it on the spot and pull it without thought of jerking off target. It hits the mark. I have never had or imagined a pistol to have this much confidence with. I can't think of anything else I would want to do to it.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 22, 2017)

Sounds like you got it where you want it. Mine is similar except I did the trigger work and added a light since I pig hunt with it too.
I have a kydex hip holster but still considering something else.
Maybe:https://www.gsholsters.com/chest-holsters.html


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 22, 2017)

frankwright said:


> Sounds like you got it where you want it. Mine is similar except I did the trigger work and added a light since I pig hunt with it too.
> I have a kydex hip holster but still considering something else.
> Maybe:https://www.gsholsters.com/chest-holsters.html


I thought I wanted a chest holster but made a mock one and did not like it. I tried several leg holsters but did not like having so many buckles. I do not like the typical waist holster because when sitting, pulling the gun out required I sit forward. I wanted something that was easy on and off because I walk in wearing jeans and pull on my coveralls once I get to the tree. I have settled on a Blackhawk case with the duty type lowered waist mount. It lowers the gun app 5 inches for normal belt carry however it has 2 deep fingers that I often slide over a belt or just slide into my pocket loop. Since they are deep, it's not going anywhere. Once in a tree, I have a external belt outside my coveralls that I slide the fingers over and I leave the belt almost loose, which hangs the barrel between my legs. I like it this way however it needs two hands to remove unless you tighten the belt. They claim the consumer Blackout does not fit the "duty" models, that they don't interchange but they do. The screws will be 1/8 to long requiring a washer. The duty model has two screws that lock it in place on a "duty belt" which I removed. I'll take a pic sometime and post it here. I like it because the length of the gun causes it to hang better. The normal Blackout holster that comes with it is way to high for my liking.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 22, 2017)

Here is what I chose to use out of the 4 I bought but did not care for. This one is the most versatile for me, getting in and out of the truck, quick hookup for short trips, like checking trail cams, etc. This is the blackhawk with a "duty" lower mount. It slips over the belt easy or in the pocket rim and stays surprisingly stable due to it's lower center of gravity


----------

